# Apple Cider Vinegar - Natural SA Relief?



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

I have been taking ACV for the past 4 months for health purposes. I've read about the numerous benefits that it had and decided to incorporate it into my everyday habits. I noticed about 2 months ago that I felt much better than usual and generally happier. I was less anxious around people and found that my stuttering almost went away completely. I couldn't figure out what it was until I went to a website just now and read that it is recommended as a natural remedy for depression and anxiety. One woman said that a naturopathic biologist recommended it to her for depression and anxiety. Here is the link. http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/depression.html#ACV If anything, I feel that one must try it if not for depression/anxiety relief, but for overall health. If you do try it, make sure to get the organic kind with the "mother". Braggs is usually the recommended brand. I bought this at Whole Foods. Give it a try!

I take about 2 tablespoons a day in a glass of water and the taste really doesn't bother me, however some people find the taste to be unbearable so they put it in apple juice, cranberry juice, or hot tea. Some even mix honey in it.

Apple Cider Vinegar Cures
Updated: 08/14/2008

Apple Cider Vinegar, that wonderful old-timers home remedy, cures more ailments than any other folk remedy -- we're convinced! From the extensive feedback we've received over the past 8 years, the reported cures from drinking Apple Cider Vinegar are numerous. They include cures for allergies (including pet, food and environmental), sinus infections, acne, high cholesterol, flu, chronic fatigue, candida, acid reflux, sore throats, contact dermatitis, arthritis, and gout. One reader reported that a shot of ACV saved him from going to the emergency room for heart pain. Apple Cider Vinegar also breaks down fat and is widely used to lose weight. It has also been reported that a daily dose of apple cider vinegar in water has high blood pressure under control in two weeks!

Apple Cider Vinegar is also wonderful for pets, including dogs, cats, and horses. It helps them with arthritic conditions, controls fleas & barn flies, and gives a beautiful shine to their coats!

If you can get over the taste of apple cider vinegar, you will find it one of the most important natural remedies in healing the body. As a wonderful side effect of drinking apple cider vinegar every day, we've discovered that it brings a healthy, rosy glow to one's complexion! This is great news if you suffer from a pale countenance.

Another website: http://www.apple-cider-vinegar-benefits.com/


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm seriously considering it, but for some reason, I'm not fully convinced.

Probably because it's a cure-all type of thing...


----------



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

Well look at it this way. It can't hurt.


----------



## GURLWONDER (Oct 1, 2004)

I took ACV for my Acid Reflux/digestive issues, but it was the store brand kind, not the Braggs with the mother. If I ever get a job and some money, I'll invest in a bottle of good quality stuff. 

Takig ACV did "warm me up" on the inside, though. I didn't take it long enough to notice any real differences.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Interesting..

I was feeling kinda slow today after taking a few glycine capsules. I was trying to write, but my mind wasn't sharp. After taking a spoonful of vinegar, it's weird, I felt this alertness come over me. Initially, I took it for a stomach upset so that was an unexpected result.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I try to have a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar but it gives me heartburn... I bought this organic stuff from Trader joes, maybe it is too strong..._


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone else tried this? Does it give you relief? I read somewhere that it's not good to take this everyday. I also read that it helps with weight loss. I need to gain weight not lose it.


----------



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

Beggiatoa said:


> Interesting..
> 
> I was feeling kinda slow today after taking a few glycine capsules. I was trying to write, but my mind wasn't sharp. After taking a spoonful of vinegar, it's weird, I felt this alertness come over me. Initially, I took it for a stomach upset so that was an unexpected result.


This happens to me as well. I notice that I am able to think clearer and my mind is sharper. I also noticed that my stuttering around people due to nervousness has decreased dramatically.


----------



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

trancediva88 said:


> _I try to have a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar but it gives me heartburn... I bought this organic stuff from Trader joes, maybe it is too strong..._


You have to dilute it in a glass of water or something. Apple juice or cranberry juice tastes the best in my opinion.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_oh ok bluewater-- thanks for the advice I will definately try that! _


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I been reading into this some more...I'm convinced. However, I've been reading about unpasteurized vinegar with the "mother" intact. It makes sense that this would be good for us. Pasteurization has almost ruined all foods. Now they want to pasteurize raw almonds. Go figure. Any foods that resemble their pre-industrialization/pasteurization processing HAS to be good for us.

I switched refined salts for Unrefined salt FULL of minerals (it's grey in color)

I only use coconut oil to cook

I don't eat anything white. The little grains I use are unrefined.

Now, my vinegar will be too. What else am I missing?

Oh, also, the little milk I use is raw and unpasteurized (from a safe source)
Interestingly enough, I'm lactose intolerant and this type of milk doesn't give me any problems.


----------



## GURLWONDER (Oct 1, 2004)

You know what's funny? My grandmother, who has anxiety, used to keep little cups of ACV around the house to keep away the "spirits". :lol


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I bought some a long time ago for weight loss after a co-worker was raving about it. I could tolerate it with no juice but have a hard time sticking with these kind of remedies. I may as well give it another chance sine I have some here already.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> Interesting..
> 
> I was feeling kinda slow today after taking a few glycine capsules. I was trying to write, but my mind wasn't sharp. After taking a spoonful of vinegar, it's weird, I felt this alertness come over me. Initially, I took it for a stomach upset so that was an unexpected result.


Exactly, I think it helps with digestion. I was very irritable today after getting apple vinegar it is gone just like the foggy mind.

Thanks.


----------

